# To have a senior moment



## Enquiring Mind

Víte někdo prosím Vás jak by se dalo říct česky "*to have a senior moment*"?  

As we know, elderly people tend to become forgetful to the point where, for a short moment, they might forget their own phone number, or be unable to remember the name of a long-standing friend, or even what they had for lunch.  As a medical condition, of course, this is called "short-term memory loss", but when someone doesn't actually have a formal diagnosis of this condition, they might explain this sudden memory loss by saying: "I'm sorry, I was having a senior moment." It's a humorous phrase. 

Na vlastní pokus si ani netroufám, prostě nemám ponětí - I haven't a clue! Děkuji předem.


----------



## werrr

I would use "*už zapomínám*".


----------



## ilocas2

They often say *už mám sklerózu*.


----------



## just.am

And is it a phrase that also young people use? 

We say
"(promiň,) asi už mám sklerózu" 
"to jsem ale sklerotik"

colloquial expression used by people of all ages, when they have forgotten about something indicating that there are assumably growing old - and memory is no longer as it used to be . it is a way to apologize humorously. 

equally you may use 
"asi už mám alzheimera"
"to bude alzheimer" 
that is far more creative, but everyone would understand

the thing is, we all say this and don't have to be old, if it refers to truly just elderly people it is a different matter


----------

